# New Red Tegu



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 9, 2011)

I just picked up Lucy from a local tegu owner today.

I'm in love  She has a great personality even though she is a bit shy and jumpy.

The pictures aren't too good because my iPhone was being a jerk and I didn't want to bug her too much. 

She's in shed right now.


----------



## teguboy77 (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice red,very healthy looking.Good luck


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you. 

She's burrowing like mad and making many tunnels.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats,She's a great looking gu,lucky you. Looking forward to some more cool pic's,Best of luck with her.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 10, 2011)

Burrowed under her basking spot after eating.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks very healthy! I'm jealous, I've been wanting a red since last summer. Is this your first one? I'm sure it varies depending on the specific animal but I've heard/read that the red tegus tend to be a bit more shy than the black and whites. Congrats and have fun with her! Any idea of an age range?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 11, 2011)

She is my first and she is very shy. I don't mind though.

She is almost a year now, I believe. She hibernated for a good chunk of the year last year so never really grew much.


----------

